# GE 5 Led Under-Cabinet lighting $14 @ Walmart



## V8TOYTRUCK (Nov 10, 2004)

http://www.gelcore.com/news/feature.asp

They cut the price in half at my Walmart, does anyone have a review of this light?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 10, 2004)

I saw it and wasn't impressed. It looks like smd LEDs, my guess is output similar to 5mm LEDs which is nothing to write home about for that price, It would be useful to see things but not to do any work I figure, light level would probably be too low. For $7.00 it would be good for nightlighting probably.


----------



## McShawn (Nov 10, 2004)

I have one I'm thinking of using in a doll house for my daughter, the output is not much, leds glow more than anything. Neat idea but output does not match the job it was designed for, I'll stick with my halogen under cabinet lights.


----------



## Brlux (Nov 10, 2004)

I picked one up a few months ago they use the Lumileds Superflux led. Mine has a slight slight green tinge to it. The beam actually looks like an older low dome Luxeon without optics but smaller. I think the Superflux is rated at 60ma drive current. They are mutch better than 5mm leds and they give a smooth beam. I think the Led's go for about $2.00 each and you are getting 5 with holders and powersupply for $14.00


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Nov 11, 2004)

There's no Wall-Mart anywhere I can get to, so it looks like yet again /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif I'll have to pass on this one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 11, 2004)

I dont think there are any of these left here in our 3 walmarts either, if you have a review on the superflux LED you essentially have most of what the fixture is about.


----------



## WildRice (Nov 11, 2004)

I have seen these too, in the clearance section. Look nice, but not for 15.00. given how cheap 5mm whites are, 3 of them in a triangle pattern with the tops filed and smoothed out, you would get about the same. For dollhouse lighting, I would thing the wire included would be WAY too large. I would suggest either 3mm whites or smt whites.

Jeff


----------

